# Engine tapping..



## Oh so sad (Jun 20, 2009)

All right I have a 99 altima SE, about 130k. I have been getting a very loud tapping, clatter, whatever you want to call it. It sounds like the valves are in desperate need of adjustment. The guy I bought it from said they just replaced the head gasket, but when I tried to get anymore info, all he said it was a new head. I dont know if he did a valve job or anything like that. He may have used a diff head with the cams from the old engine, I really dont know.

My question is, the noise is really loud when idleing and it sounds like its coming from mainly the driver side of the engine. When I give it gas, it seems to go away. It doesn't matter if its cold or hot, still does the noise. Do you think it could be the valves or timing chain?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

I would look into the timing chain. It's more likely than the valves.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If a new head is used, the valve lifter clearances must be checked. They are solid lifters, so for clearance adjustment, the lifters use shims. The shims come in various thicknesses.


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

If the valves were adjusted incorrectly, the noise will usually not change with rpm's.


----------



## Oh so sad (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, I was kinda leaning toward timing chain just cause what nissan said about noise not changing with rpms. I used to have a 93 240sx and did the adjustments with the shims, not a fun task at all. I guess I need to take a weekend and just replace the guides and chains, might as well right since I highly doubt they were changed.


----------

